# Yep another INFP run for the hills!



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi!

*waves foolishly with a lopsided grin


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings pianopraze and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum pianopraze. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, there! Fellow NF! Good to have you pianopraze! See you around the forum!
It's okay. Lopsided grins are welcome too....
(didn't beat the bot, but i beat everyone else! :laughing


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. We won't have to worry about running to the hills. I catapult all the INFPs to the moon so they can create their own ideal society (with hills if you'd like).


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Rushing Wind said:


> Hey, there! Fellow NF! Good to have you pianopraze! See you around the forum!
> It's okay. Lopsided grins are welcome too....
> (didn't beat the bot, but i beat everyone else! :laughing


why thank you, from another article i just read on here we are more prone to dissociative identity disorder, so maybe it's lopsided because there is more than one of me on board....



mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. We won't have to worry about running to the hills. I catapult all the INFPs to the moon so they can create their own ideal society (with hills if you'd like).


Everyone already says my head is up there... so thank you for catching my body up!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> Everyone already says my head is up there... so thank you for catching my body up!


You're welcome, would you like me to reattach the two to make your stay there more enjoyable?


----------



## Rushing Wind (Jun 22, 2009)

pianopraze said:


> why thank you, from another article i just read on here we are more prone to dissociative identity disorder, so maybe it's lopsided because there is more than one of me on board....


Yeah, I read that one too..... Honestly, I'd like to do some research on that one before I believe it fully. But the article in that post made some sense. Eh. We'll see.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You're welcome, would you like me to reattach the two to make your stay there more enjoyable?


Nah... I'm used to it being in the clouds anyways...



Rushing Wind said:


> Yeah, I read that one too..... Honestly, I'd like to do some research on that one before I believe it fully. But the article in that post made some sense. Eh. We'll see.


"believe it fully".... wow, what a concept. not sure i know how.... i'm a little jaded


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> Nah... I'm used to it being in the clouds anyways...


So your head will be in the clouds and your body on the moon. I guess that means that your head will be more down to earth now.:tongue:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

*runs for the hills*


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> guess that means that your head will be more down to earth now.:tongue:


roflololol.... I'd take offense but you're a Virgo, that is a compliment from an earth sign & I know your just trying to help me become a better person!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> roflololol.... I'd take offense but you're a Virgo, that is a compliment from an earth sign & I know your just trying to help me become a better person!


Looks like today's your lucky day, I entered a false birthday. I'm really an Aries.:tongue:

You sure you don't want your head? It'll help you communicate better with your fellow INFPs on the moon.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> You sure you don't want your head?


I've lived this long with it lost in the clouds, I wouldn't notice a difference... except maybe I won't bump it as much... safer this way!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> I've lived this long with it lost in the clouds, I wouldn't notice a difference... except maybe I won't bump it as much... safer this way!


What do you do about thunderstorms or hurricanes? Surely those can't be pleasant.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> What do you do about thunderstorms or hurricanes? Surely those can't be pleasant.


I love thunderstorms, I love the way they make me feel... the energy in the air... except when there are tornados. 

I feel sick in my stomach when there's going to be one. A big one came through where I used to live and I almost got physically sick a few hours before it came through. There was no tornado warnings and the tornado blew the power so no sirens ever went off. So the only warning I had was my FEELINGS. I used to think I was crazy and deny my psychic abilities. Lived most of my life in denial...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> I love thunderstorms, I love the way they make me feel... the energy in the air... except when there are tornados.
> 
> I feel sick in my stomach when there's going to be one. A big one came through where I used to live and I almost got physically sick a few hours before it came through. There was no tornado warnings and the tornado blew the power so no sirens ever went off. So the only warning I had was my FEELINGS. I used to think I was crazy and deny my psychic abilities. Lived most of my life in denial...


I love heat lightning especially because there's no rain when it happens around here. I love just standing outside while there's thunder & lightning outside but no rain. I can never tell when storms are coming but I can tell if a rain is only going to be a light rain by the smell.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I love just standing outside while there's thunder & lightning outside but no rain.


hope your not waving a golf club around or listening to your ipod....


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> hope your not waving a golf club around or listening to your ipod....


Thanks for the idea, I'll have to get my dad to do that, he has both. Next I'll just have to push him in the pool.:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to the Jun...- sorry, wrong one. 
Welcome to PC. =P


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Thanks for the idea, I'll have to get my dad to do that, he has both. Next I'll just have to push him in the pool.:tongue:


...scary....



vanWinchester said:


> Welcome to the Jun...- sorry, wrong one.
> Welcome to PC. =P


Welcome to the Jungle? I'm not going to my sha na na na na knees....

Thank you for the welcome  This is quite an active forum!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Trope said:


> *runs for the hills*


Where's an Iron Maiden song when you need one?


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Res said:


> Where's an Iron Maiden song when you need one?


on my xbox 350 when i play Guitar Hero....


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi! . ....​


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Greetings pianopraze! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time here. Btw, why would I be running for the hills. INFP's aren't scary... unless...no your not!:happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Silhouetree said:


> Hi! . ....​


HI 



Lance said:


> Greetings pianopraze! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum! We hope you have a great time here. Btw, why would I be running for the hills. INFP's aren't scary... unless...no your not!:happy:


Thank you for the welcome  Why run? Well from what I've read about us INFP's so far on here, we're most likely to develop Dissasociative Identity Disorder... and to quote your list:

" 1.) Cry babies
2.) Emos
3.) Suffers from Post Traumatic Stress Syndrome
4.) Non logical
5.) Romantic
6.) Accepting of others
7.) Dramatic
8.) Loners
9.) Socially deprived"

ironically I'm a disabled Vet with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder... and I won't fess up to exactly how much all the rest of that fits me....






.... like a glove....


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> on my xbox 350 when i play Guitar Hero....


If you play on Easy, you're probably better off not spouting your "reputation" on forums.

But I like you already. Do you have Halo 3?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your disorder. Must be really difficult to cope with it in real life. I think you and a member named Shadow would be great friends since he is also a vet and suffering from PTSD.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Res said:


> If you play on Easy, you're probably better off not spouting your "reputation" on forums.
> 
> But I like you already. Do you have Halo 3?


Guitar on expert, drums on medium... what sing, me??? I used to be at the top of some Medal of Honor ladders, never got into Halo multi player, although I beat all of them in story mode. Then came W.O.W.....



Lance said:


> Sorry to hear about your disorder. Must be really difficult to cope with it in real life. I think you and a member named Shadow would be great friends since he is also a vet and suffering from PTSD.


Yes, it is. Fortunately I have a good shrink now and go multiple times a week.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome. :happy:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Closet Extrovert said:


> Hello, welcome. :happy:


Thank you 

I'm still trying to find out why they want to put us infp's on the moon...


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

how is everyone getting the images into the posts? the only way i see asks you for a url... what site should I use? or is there a better way?


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> how is everyone getting the images into the posts? the only way i see asks you for a url... what site should I use? or is there a better way?


If they are images you found on Google or some other search engine and don't want to take the time to download to your computer, simply copy the url of that image and paste it into the "insert image" button when making a reply.

If there is an image on your computer that you want to upload, I use

ImageShack® - Image Hosting

to upload them. It gives you several different formats to choose from. For the sake of posting images on this forum, you're going to want the "Hotlink for Forums" link. Just pasting that into a reply will get it to show up.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm... You seem interesting. xD 

Anyways, welcome to the forum. ^-^


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Res said:


> If there is an image on your computer that you want to upload, I use
> 
> ImageShack® - Image Hosting


thank you, is it free though? i see they want me to subscribe for 8$/month




So Long So Long said:


> Hmm... You seem interesting. xD
> 
> Anyways, welcome to the forum. ^-^


thank you


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> thank you, is it free though? i see they want me to subscribe for 8$/month
> thank you


If you googlesearch an image just right-click it and hit the "copy image location" option. Then in your post, click the insert image button and paste the location in there.. It should be there when you post.

Welcome.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> If you googlesearch an image just right-click it and hit the "copy image location" option. Then in your post, click the insert image button and paste the location in there.. It should be there when you post.
> 
> Welcome.


Thank you for the welcome  

Now I know how to put my own and random images in. Thank you all for the answer!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> thank you, is it free though? i see they want me to subscribe for 8$/month


You can subscribe to an account if you want to pay for advanced features, but as far as basic image uploading, it's free strictly from that website.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Res said:


> You can subscribe to an account if you want to pay for advanced features, but as far as basic image uploading, it's free strictly from that website.


I will sign up tonight then... after I get my son his supper... he's pestering me to leave now!


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

pianopraze said:


> I will sign up tonight then... after I get my son his supper... he's pestering me to leave now!


Forgive me if I confused you. But for basic image uploading, from searching through your hard drive and finding a picture, to uploading it through that site and copying and pasting that link onto forums, all that requires no sign up. You simply click browse, find an image you want, and click upload. So you don't have to have an account to upload pictures. Having an account will grant you access to features, but you don't need it just to upload pictures. I hope that's clear.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


Thank you 

I joined PC through Facebook. Every time I post anything or respond to a post it pops up asking if I want to add the comment to my facebook account. How do I turn this off?


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Idk, that hasn't happened to me.... yet


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------

